

CloudFlare is down in some EU regions - dakull
http://www.cloudflare.com

======
eastdakota
There was a large DDoS attack that went after the peering exchanges that
CloudFlare participates on in London and Amsterdam. It appears related to the
DDoS against Spamhaus we wrote about earlier this week:

[http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-ddos-that-knocked-spamhaus-
of...](http://blog.cloudflare.com/the-ddos-that-knocked-spamhaus-offline-and-
ho)

The attack did not only affect CloudFlare but also other members of those
exchanges. The problems were localized to the region. We've moved traffic so
it doesn't pass across the affected exchanges. We'll continue to monitor.

------
mvalle
when visiting some of their internal
sites(<http://www.cloudflare.com/overview>,
<http://www.cloudflare.com/people>), I get this message: "Sorry,
cdnjs.cloudflare.com is currently unavailable. Please try again soon."

That was when I started writing this comment, they are back up now.

